# MT15 Carl Lewis Fitness Manual Treadmill Swaps



## Lion (13 Feb 2009)

I've had this since nov last year, ive used it twice lol!
Its in good condition, theres a crack that has been glued on one of the adjuster covers on the bottom corner of the treadmill, this doesnt affect the treadmil at all, its purely a cosmetic cover, and with a bit of matt black spray you wouldnt see it!

*Product Features*


A quality workout for the whole body
Manual speed - use your own momentum to power the treadmill
Folds for storage
Non-slip surface
Smooth action
Display monitors: Distance, Calories burned and Speed
Track on a fixed incline
Maximum user weight 120kg
Dimensions: 119cm x 64cm x 125cm (LxWxH)
Theres a space for a water bottle, but it didnt come with it, it didnt seem worth sending it back for a 99p bottle lol.

A great machine for someone who would actually use it!
Would swap for a helmet cam / good condition MB (anything considered)
Or take £50 / offers?
Must be collected from Lincoln as its a bit heavy to put on the bike


----------

